# pompano joe



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><I style="mso-bidi-font-style: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt; FONT-FAMILY: 'Comic Sans MS'; mso-bidi-font-size: 12.0pt">Big day for the <?xml:namespace prefix = st1 ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comffice:smarttags" /><st1lace w:st="on">Calvary</st1lace> Team at the Beach yesterday. David started things off with a new personal best Bull Red @ 41?.<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>[/I]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><I style="mso-bidi-font-style: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt; FONT-FAMILY: 'Comic Sans MS'; mso-bidi-font-size: 12.0pt"><o></o>[/I]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><I style="mso-bidi-font-style: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt; FONT-FAMILY: 'Comic Sans MS'; mso-bidi-font-size: 12.0pt"><o>







</o>[/I]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><I style="mso-bidi-font-style: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt; FONT-FAMILY: 'Comic Sans MS'; mso-bidi-font-size: 12.0pt"><o></o>[/I]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><I style="mso-bidi-font-style: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt; FONT-FAMILY: 'Comic Sans MS'; mso-bidi-font-size: 12.0pt">Alan followed up with another Bull and the game was on. (Sorry Alan, the pics didn?t work out. Maybe Mark got a good one I can post later.)<o></o>[/I]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><I style="mso-bidi-font-style: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt; FONT-FAMILY: 'Comic Sans MS'; mso-bidi-font-size: 12.0pt"><o></o>[/I]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><I style="mso-bidi-font-style: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt; FONT-FAMILY: 'Comic Sans MS'; mso-bidi-font-size: 12.0pt"><o></o>[/I]<I style="mso-bidi-font-style: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt; FONT-FAMILY: 'Comic Sans MS'; mso-bidi-font-size: 12.0pt">Here?s the last Bull caught. David being David wanted me to reel in a big one. Turned out to be the biggest of the day, 43?.<o></o>[/I]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><I style="mso-bidi-font-style: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt; FONT-FAMILY: 'Comic Sans MS'; mso-bidi-font-size: 12.0pt"><o></o>[/I]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><I style="mso-bidi-font-style: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt; FONT-FAMILY: 'Comic Sans MS'; mso-bidi-font-size: 12.0pt"><o>







</o>[/I]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><I style="mso-bidi-font-style: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt; FONT-FAMILY: 'Comic Sans MS'; mso-bidi-font-size: 12.0pt"><o></o>[/I]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><I style="mso-bidi-font-style: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt; FONT-FAMILY: 'Comic Sans MS'; mso-bidi-font-size: 12.0pt">Total for the day was 9 Bulls (30-43?), 3 slot Reds, 4 Whiting, 2 Black Drum and a Pompano (about 1 p.m.), not counting a dozen or so Catfish, most of them at daybreak. <o></o>[/I]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><I style="mso-bidi-font-style: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt; FONT-FAMILY: 'Comic Sans MS'; mso-bidi-font-size: 12.0pt"><o></o>[/I]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><I style="mso-bidi-font-style: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt; FONT-FAMILY: 'Comic Sans MS'; mso-bidi-font-size: 12.0pt">All the Bulls were released, all the slots were eaten over the weekend.[/I]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><I style="mso-bidi-font-style: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt; FONT-FAMILY: 'Comic Sans MS'; mso-bidi-font-size: 12.0pt">[/I]<I style="mso-bidi-font-style: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt; FONT-FAMILY: 'Comic Sans MS'; mso-bidi-font-size: 12.0pt"><o></o>[/I]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><I style="mso-bidi-font-style: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt; FONT-FAMILY: 'Comic Sans MS'; mso-bidi-font-size: 12.0pt">Thanks you Lord for an unbelievable day!<o></o>[/I]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><I style="mso-bidi-font-style: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt; FONT-FAMILY: 'Comic Sans MS'; mso-bidi-font-size: 12.0pt"><o></o>[/I]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><I style="mso-bidi-font-style: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt; FONT-FAMILY: 'Comic Sans MS'; mso-bidi-font-size: 12.0pt">Saturday afternoon @ Orange Beach: Late report, I just got home: 2 Pomps and a Black Drum in Orange Beach this afternoon. Pomps were small, 12? and 14?. Caught on left over stinky shrimp from yesterday.<o></o>[/I]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><I style="mso-bidi-font-style: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt; FONT-FAMILY: 'Comic Sans MS'; mso-bidi-font-size: 12.0pt"><o></o>[/I]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><I style="mso-bidi-font-style: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt; FONT-FAMILY: 'Comic Sans MS'; mso-bidi-font-size: 12.0pt"><o></o>[/I]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><o></o>


----------



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

Thats a B.I.G. redfish right there! Way to go. Thanks for the report.


----------



## Hellcat171 (Jul 19, 2008)

YORK!! 

Those are some good lookin reds guys. I bet those badboys were a hoot with 20lb line and surf rods. 

The reports are really startin to heat up, and I haven't even gottenon the board yet. 

Great Job guys.


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Man that was one heck of a day! Pompano joe you are the man!


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Man that was one heck of a day! Pompano joe you are the man!


----------



## Gulf Coast Outfitters (Oct 8, 2007)

Now thats what I am talking about!


----------



## greatdanebob (Nov 16, 2009)

Great pics just wondering u said you caught those sunday did u mean saturday? just curious again great job


----------



## Redfish (Nov 9, 2007)

Nice Looking Reds Glad you had Some Fun!!!


----------



## fishinknots (Feb 26, 2010)

That red looks HEAVY!!!

Thanks for the update~


----------



## mike potter (Oct 3, 2007)

way to go yorkster!!!! mike potter


----------



## how2fish (Jan 21, 2008)

Yikes those are some fat daddy's Congrats!


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

Yeah, talkin' about getting into some Bull Reds, that was a hot spot where you guys went. You guys wound up with a little "mixed grill" for dinner! Glad to hear you had a blast and the Reds in the pics are awesome!

:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap


----------



## Cane Pole (Jan 19, 2008)

Look at the fan of that tail in the second pic!! Good lord!! Nice fish! Congrats!:bowdown


----------

